# Snickers Stuffed Apples



## Raine (Mar 19, 2005)

oooooaaah these are good!

Granny Smith apple cored, but not all the way through. Stuff 1/2 a snickers bar in the apple, and top with some brown sugar and a little cinnamon. Wrap in a foil tent and cook over indirect heat for about an hour.


YUM


----------



## lindatooo (Mar 19, 2005)

Rainee - you are one DANGEROUS person!  Gotta try that!


Thanks!


2


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 20, 2005)

Rainee;  That sounds amazing.  Can i add to the recipe?  Try taking that stuffed apple, and wrapping it with a great pie-dough, turning your dish into a "Snicker's Stuffed Apple Dumpling".  Then you can drizzle some melted caramel over the top as you serve it up with a rich french-vanilla Ice cream.  It makes me shudder just to imaginne the flavor.

AND I CAN'T HAVE ANY!!!    Man, I'm going to make use of that resurected body.  I'll just have to eat all things in moderation.  

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## DampCharcoal (Mar 20, 2005)

Good God! What would that do to your blood sugar level? LOL! Sounds really good, tho!


----------



## Raine (Mar 20, 2005)

Sure, add to it. That's what makes cooking fun.  Might have to give that a try.


----------

